# 14 Lb. 34 incher caught today



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Today I fished the Rocky with Ray ( Rocky River ray) we started down low and had a blast caught into the double digits, we moved up river picking some off for a while, when we reached this popular spot there were a few guys but not many, anyways the guy that was there with us ( his first year steelheading ) hooked this HOG and we helped him land it, the fish was bleeding badly and had to be taken, the fish weighed 14# on a boga grip and measured at 33-34 inches, the gentleman who caught it was Don , didnt get his last name but anyways here it is


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

That tape's gotta be wrong; based on the fingers, that fish can't be 30".

Seriously, awesome fish.

c510i


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Tank of a fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## don34 (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks ron for the post of my biggest fish ever. and thank you for helping me land that hog.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome! Really makes me want to
Make a trip up north! I'm on vacation in a few weeks might have to take a day trip


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats on a beautiful steelie


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

don34 said:


> thanks ron for the post of my biggest fish ever. and thank you for helping me land that hog.


no problem


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Heck of a way to kick the year off eh? Congrats on a real bruiser man!!!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish! Wow. Fly rod?


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats! Thats one helluva fish!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

monkfish said:


> Nice fish! Wow. Fly rod?



It's on a spin rod


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome fish, congrats


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Steelzilla


----------

